# Immodium



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I've only taken immodium twice, once this morning and once yesterday. Yesterday I had a lot of problems swallowing them, but today it seemed literally impossible. I've had problems with pills, but especially these sticky huge ones. How do you do this? Are there geltap versions?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know here you can buy it as a liquid, that might get around the pill thing.I've never really had a problem swallowing pills, but I know a lot of people do.K.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

The makers of Imodium now make a chewable version: Imodium A- D EZ Chews. These chewables do contain Sucralose which is an artificial sweetener (brand name Splenda) which is confirmed as causing diarrhea in some folks. I wonder why so many of these chewable formulas to help stop diarrhea have Sucralose in their ingredients. Another IBS aid that comes to mind is Digestive Advantage by Ganeden Biotech. You'd think they'd use a natural sweetner substitute like Stevia instead of the Sucralose







I can't vouch for how well these work as I can't do Imodium...it doesn't help my diarrhea at all plus it gives me huge gastric distress. When I have the bad days I take a few Pepto Bismol throughout my day and this does work for me. I take the Pepto caplets though as chewables or liquid make my tongue black


----------

